# Pike (Esox Lucius)



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Common name-Pike
Latin name-Esox lucius
Habitat-lakes and slow flowing clear rivers amoung weeds.
Distribution-Northern Europe including the UK.
Size-Up to 100cm
Tank size-400L
pH-6.5-8
GH-to 20 degrees
Temp-15-21 degrees C
Food-in wild, perch, bleak, minnow, rudd, worms when young. In captivity, dead fish, prawns.

This is an amazing freshwater predator of european waters which will stalk and lunge at fishes of a similar size with no hesitation. It's not fussy as far as water conditions are concerned as long as the water is clear and extremes are avioded. I've kept them in a 150g tank with gars and snakeheads and they display a similar disposition though are territorial amoungst themselves.
Young fish have more incredible markings than adults.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Odd trivia bit- their bones are green, and cooking makes them even greener. ( according to legend anyway; I haven't tried it )


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Same goes with gars. LOL


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Are those the same as the nothern pike in the US?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, Esox lucius, although here in the states they get bigger.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nope, the biggest pike found in the whole world was found in Scotland around The Loch Ness.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

really? kewl.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*bumping to current*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So, format aside, this this finished?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't really know yet, it was such a long time ago since I did it LOL. I will add some extra stuff to it and hopefully I'll do many more profiles once I get going.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bumping to current


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If you want, I can add a bunch of stuff to this (i've kept multiple speciemns).

I have a few pics also.


----------

